# Rinehart 100



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

One of the most fun shoots you ever be at. 
Now I guess a lot of that depends on the host club and how it's run.

I have been to ones where you'll want and chair being there were some backups. I was at one in Rhonda NC once and you had about 20 minutes in between a lot of targets.
The one two years ago in VA I never used my chair once.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My family and I whent to our first R100 here in Ohio last year. My wife, both my daughters then 5 and 11 years old and I shot really good and had a blast shooting at all the huge targets like the girafe. We camped out and made it a family fun shooting weekend. I got a pin for breaking over 1000 points, my wife recieved two pins for placing 2nd on the African range and 3rd for American range. I would recomend this shoot to anyone looking to have a good time we will be shooting it again this year. I would also recomend a chair because at some targets you might have a little wait time.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Shot the one here in Iowa last year with my oldest son and had a great time. Going to the one in Columbia, Missouri this spring and taking the whole family this time.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Had a ton of fun at the one in Sparta - over 800 shooters attended. Was great, and ran very good.

Saw a lot of targets I never saw before shooting the apple off the deers nose at 30 was fun.

Will do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

We shot the one here in Oklahoma last year, had a great time. Plus where else can you shoot a Giraffe, Elephant, Tigers, Lions and bears , oh my.........


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Shot the one in Louisiana last year with my wife and two daughters and had a blast. It was a fun time more like a big family shoot at a local club. I would do it again if there was one close enough to me this year while I was off work.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

I have shot many of the the r-100's in pa and ohio,they are a good shoot and lots of fun. I havent gone since the last one in north royalton ohio,never have gotten my arrows i won,and have contacted rinehart many times about it. The crew I shoot with just decided not to go anymore since they havent sent the arrows. But you will have a good time ,esp. the kids with all the different kinds of targets to shoot at.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

One of my favorite, must attend shoots. My son loves it too.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Id love to do one but the closest one is 5 hours. 1 in eastern pa, western Ohio, and somewhere in Virginia. Im right in the middle.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

tszakelyhidio said:


> Id love to do one but the closest one is 5 hours. 1 in eastern pa, western Ohio, and somewhere in Virginia. Im right in the middle.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yea we used to drive to PA for the one there. 
Where you at in PA. I'm from Johnstown.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Any ones close to OHio?


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Definately go!


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

30 miles n of pittsburgh

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

tszakelyhidio said:


> 30 miles n of pittsburgh
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Probably looking at 8 hours. If you know how long it takes you to get to Breezewood just add 3.5 hours.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

They are a blast. I will be at MO and IN this year.


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

chromes-z7 said:


> Any ones close to OHio?


Hueston Woods Park, north of Cincinnati, May 12th & 13th


----------



## ScottParson (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! We will most likely be at the one in Columbia, MO.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

I shot an r-100 in Indiana for the first time last year. It was a blast and will be doing it again this year. Like stated above take small folding chair. We started early lines weren't bad. When we finished the lines behind us were long.


----------



## THE SHOT (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey let me know the details about the arrows and ill try to help. I'm going to the R-100 events setting up a pop-up range. So ill be glad to talk with them for you..


----------



## CKyleC (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone going to Wetumpka in a few weeks?


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

does anyone shoot in va


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

CKyleC said:


> Anyone going to Wetumpka in a few weeks?


 i am going!


----------



## JmacZ7 (Aug 20, 2010)

yup Bennetts is a nice place to shoot there will be alittle of everything. Some wooded shots, some open field shots, flat, uphill, downhill, sidehill, and a few maybe over water just depends on how they set the course this year. Its always a blast.


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fun......Bring a Chair!


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm debating between Columbia and Lindsbourg. This will be my R100 and I'm taking my 7 year old. Just trying to decide which one will be the least busy so he isn't waiting in line all day.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

Last year I attended the R-100 at Augusta Archers in Virginia. It was awesome! check out their website www.r100.org for a full list of this years shoots. We look forward to going this year!


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

Man I just looked it up and its this weekend in Tampa Fl. theres no way I can go.. I thought it was later in the year. I have missed it 2 years in a row...


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

I am headed over to the Tampa shoot this weekend this will be my second year. Had an absolute blast last year and won a set of Vortexx Bino's.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Highball said:


> They are a blast. I will be at MO and IN this year.


Whats the dates on the shoot in Mo? Im from West Plains area. What town will it be n?


----------



## edmondsmatt (Dec 17, 2010)

CarbonelementRK said:


> Whats the dates on the shoot in Mo? Im from West Plains area. What town will it be n?


April 14th and 15th at prairie grove shooting sports.


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

We just finished day one in Tampa Fl. What a day, my 15 year old son shot a 534 on the North American range and won the Steel Challenge with a score of 58 to win a Darton DS3800 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't do quite so well but I had a lot of fun any way and can't wait for tomorrow to shoot the African Range!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

MKNOX said:


> We just finished day one in Tampa Fl. What a day, my 15 year old son shot a 534 on the North American range and won the Steel Challenge with a score of 58 to win a Darton DS3800 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't do quite so well but I had a lot of fun any way and can't wait for tomorrow to shoot the African Range!!


Sweet! let us know how the African range went.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Outstanding time today with friends at the Tampa R100. This is a great time to relax...shoot and enjoy good company.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

How do they score targets there? Is it the traditional 12, 10, 8, 5 or are the kill zones more NFAA animal type?


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

ASA scoring with no 14's. Center 12.


----------



## Xtremesportsman (Mar 7, 2007)

Planned on shooting Tampa this year but we didn't make it down for the winter this year. Missed last year in Tampa, too. Headed north the week before. But did make the Pa shoot last June. Planning on making the Ma shoot this year.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

planning on goin to the one in columbia this year. its gonna be my first R100 so im hoping its fun


----------



## hillbillykennel (Nov 17, 2006)

Have any of you ever taken a young child with you,I have two grandsons that are 6 and 5,and a grandaughter who is 8!!! We shoot together alot but im afraid to burn them out with so many targets. I think they would have a blast but dont want to hurt there intrest ive started with them in archery. What do you all think?


----------



## cummins91 (Sep 19, 2010)

I am taking my family, First time for all of us as well :thumbs_up


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

MoBowHunter41 said:


> planning on goin to the one in columbia this year. its gonna be my first R100 so im hoping its fun


It's a blast!



hillbillykennel said:


> Have any of you ever taken a young child with you,I have two grandsons that are 6 and 5,and a grandaughter who is 8!!! We shoot together alot but im afraid to burn them out with so many targets. I think they would have a blast but dont want to hurt there intrest ive started with them in archery. What do you all think?


I've seen several family groups shooting before. With all the different targets it keeps things interesting. They'll probably love the African side.


----------



## Bryce MN (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll be at the one in Duluth this summer. It'll be my first R100, and I can't wait.


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

hillbillykennel said:


> Have any of you ever taken a young child with you,I have two grandsons that are 6 and 5,and a grandaughter who is 8!!! We shoot together alot but im afraid to burn them out with so many targets. I think they would have a blast but dont want to hurt there intrest ive started with them in archery. What do you all think?


I'm wondering the same thing. I want to take my 7 year old son, but I'm worried that we are going to spend a lot of time in line and he is going to get bored.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Headed to my first in may. Going to be a lot of fun


----------



## DDULEY (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope you guys will come to the Columbia R100 first time at this range, great walking trails parking and food. Columbia has lots of rooms for you that will be staying overnight, and it is just about 20 min from the R100 range.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

The R100 shoot is a blast...... I have been to several. As for bringing the young ones, DO IT, It, no doubt will make a long day for them..... but they will have a great time for sure!!
I will be shooting the R100 in Duluth MN in June, and then the Sparta WI event in July....... CANT WAIT


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Headed there Friday, our first one, looking forward to it.


CKyleC said:


> Anyone going to Wetumpka in a few weeks?


----------



## indian_08 (Sep 9, 2008)

Going to my first one Middle of April in Lindsborg, KS


----------



## rfutch (Jun 19, 2011)

Went to Wetumpka Rinehart Shoot. Had a blast. Make sure you take boots. Had a lot rain the day before and some the morning of the first day. Had to cross a swollen creek to access the North American course, and the boots were the trick. Lots of muddy trails. Mike Bennett's Pro Shop is the best!!


----------

